

Reading List: Implementation of Database Systems - yarapavan
http://www.cs286.net/home/reading-list

======
poseid
there is currently an interesting discussion going on at the ArangoDB mailing
list, whether to embed Node/V8 in a database:
[https://groups.google.com/d/msg/arangodb/h5a-71H4LUM/VWNTCsg...](https://groups.google.com/d/msg/arangodb/h5a-71H4LUM/VWNTCsge4sAJ)

what do you think - in the context of database concepts?

